# Roof-flashing to secure service-mast



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We've always used the typical 2 hole HW straps or a piece of shallow and a strut strap to secure a mast.


If you used that instead, I'd assume you'd have to fill the void around the conduit with caulk?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

It comes in different sizes and apparently comes with some sort of sealing compound.


http://www.aimedia.co/media/catalog-pages/F-8-1.pdf


It's also not UL/CSA approved


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

L_S said:


> Was looking at flashings for service risers and found this cast-aluminum one with a set-screw which seems like a cool idea (if service-standards would recognize it for securing/supporting the mast). Arlington 725
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next code cycle will have an ordinance to bond all metal roof flashings with a listed roof flashing that includes a square drive bolt that secures the mast to the hub portion of the flashing........... I wonder if Kenny invented this thing.......


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Since when is flashing structural support?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Since when is flashing structural support?


Pretty much every time I put one in. Not as much ans the soffit though/


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i prefer the proper mount straps and boot for the conduit,
this way the boot is not supporting the conduit.
and wont compromise the seal around the conduit.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What's wrong with rubber?


----------

